# Made in USA products



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles. 

I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).

Does anyone have url's for knitting products (not just needles) MADE in the USA? Even though the value of craftsmanship is at an all time low, I'm tired of supporting other countries. 

Thanks again.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I just bought a few sets of DPN's made by Brittany. Says they are "made in California from sustainably harvested birch". They also have a 5 yr guarantee. They were only $7 a set, which is less than other wooden needles.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

TexCat said:


> I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> 
> I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).
> 
> ...


Me TOO! I'm trying to find American made products...is hard sometimes. I also made a list of my needles. Is very helpful for me. Do you know NE state where needles are manufactured here in US, or the name of the company?


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I try to find American products as well when I shop...I usually type "made in the USA" in the title, and in the stores, I make sure I read labels...sometimes it is hard to find, and I accept less...but also, if you will notice...a lot of times the american products are "less expensive"


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

knittingnut214 said:


> I try to find American products as well when I shop...I usually type "made in the USA" in the title, and in the stores, I make sure I read labels...sometimes it is hard to find, and I accept less...but also, if you will notice...a lot of times the american products are "less expensive"


That is so true that American products can be less expensive. Quality of these products are just as good as more expensive. I have a problem finding 'clothes' made in America and 'toys'.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

SueLD said:


> TexCat said:
> 
> 
> > I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> ...


Sue, The needles I am talking about in my response, right above yours, are made in California. They are less expensive and they produce a complete line of knitting products.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.brittanyneedles.com/


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

taznwinston Thank you I understand. I did long ago purchased DP from Brittany. Good needles! Was looking for something new made in America. I'm just trying to keep tabs on American made products. I refuse to support China and some other countries. I have the same problem purchasing yarns. Still checking, finding farms that produce but is expensive. Do know some of Lion Brand yarns are manufactured in USA but not always the quality I want. Just an ongoing search for me.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Don't know if you like square needles, but the Kollage needles are made in the US
http://www.kollageyarns.com/needles.html


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

There are a couple of websites that you can search for different products. This is what is shown for crafts.
http://www.madeinusa.org/nav.cgi?data/craf
http://madeinusaforever.com/


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

this KP-r had a topic about a new hobby she was starting, check her out. pdstuart


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.


I like this idea!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Here are a few more:

http://www.dyakcraft.com
http://www.bryspunknits.com
http://www.indianlakeartisans.com
http://www.usaonly.us
http://www.signatureneedlearts.com


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Don't know if you like square needles, but the Kollage needles are made in the US
> http://www.kollageyarns.com/needles.html


'Yarn Happy'---you have the cubic/square needles? I'm wondering if so, how well they work for you, pro's and con's?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

SilverWeb said:


> Here are a few more:
> 
> http://www.dyakcraft.com
> http://www.bryspunknits.com
> ...


Thank you SilverWeb....I do appreciate your sharing these sights. I'm getting excited!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Note the wait time for the dyakcraft needles, it is 4-8 months.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm all for shopping USA as much As possible and it is difficult. I'm so happy to see others are making this effort to. Please continue to search and shop USA and I think we can make it all worth it...


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.mainewoodsyarn.com/

Here is a URL to a local place hand made birch needles and other stuff including some fantastic yarns ...a lil pricey for the yarn, but oooooooo soooo yummy!


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

pinkladydew said:


> http://www.mainewoodsyarn.com/
> 
> Here is a URL to a local place hand made birch needles and other stuff including some fantastic yarns ...a lil pricey for the yarn, but oooooooo soooo yummy!


That's a great website. I too struggle to find American made products. I was trying to find a Set od Americaan made mugs. couldn't find any!!!! All made in China


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is not a new idea. Several years ago, a man opened a store in Elma, NY (western New York) that sells only items made in America. His website is:

http://www.madeinamericastore.com

I only glanced at his homepage, but it looks as if you could spend a lot of time shopping there. I will have to schedule in a stop soon!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Yarn bulldog said:


> pinkladydew said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.mainewoodsyarn.com/
> ...


Lol everything I make is made in china too, cause I live in a town called china ,Maine 
:lol: :shock:


----------



## njaus (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.americansworking.com/


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Finding out where something is made has become second nature now for us. Always glad to buy something made in the USA, or even locally for that matter.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you. Did a quick check and I liked what I saw so I'll be going back to shop later today!!!


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for the website. I did a quick check and I liked what I saw so I'll be doing some yarn shopping there real soon...


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

This is not about yarn or needles from another country. Last week I was shopping and picked up a bag of oranges. I checked to see what kind they were and it said shipped from South Africa. Really? Did not buy.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

you did the right thing. USA oranges or no oranges.


----------



## Tmkt1998 (Jun 15, 2012)

When researching interchangeable circular needles, one factor in my decision to purchase the Denise set was the fact they are made entirely in the US (Virginia). I have been very pleased with them and am glad I could support a US company.

Mary


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Don't know if you like square needles, but the Kollage needles are made in the US
> http://www.kollageyarns.com/needles.html


Was at STitches East in CT. yesterday....and yes, found the square needles made in the US...Kollage...so excited ...wish I had purchase more....I too look for the "made in the USA" label ....on everything... even food.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Tmkt1998 said:


> When researching interchangeable circular needles, one factor in my decision to purchase the Denise set was the fact they are made entirely in the US (Virginia). I have been very pleased with them and am glad I could support a US company.
> 
> Mary


I love my Della Q's by Denise! I have two sets of the knitting needles & crochet hook combos. I really like the fabric bags. They are so easy to grab and throw into my knitting bag/basket when I go to my Knitting Groups or on trips.

I just bought a set of the 30", 40", & 52" cords to add to the cords that come with the set. I use the extender cords quite a bit, also. I start with a smaller cord and add on as my project gets larger.

http://www.stitchdiva.com/tools-accessories/denise-pink-sale-october-only

Stitch Diva has the pink sets on sale this month for Breast Cancer Awareness.

I also think it's important that we support made in the U.S.A. products. We need to do what we can to help our economy get moving again and create jobs!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.


Great idea. Thanks for keeping track on a log available to other KPr's. Patricia


----------



## Neug (Oct 12, 2011)

Made in USA...interesting and the high road but not all of the story. Many times the designers, accountants, marketers, and all other parts of the chain of production are located in the USA. The only part of the company that is located overseas is the manufacturing. We must understand that we are no longer a manufacturing country, we do not have the number of people who want these low costs jobs to create everything we use. If you drive, wear clothes and eat food you are buying things made overseas. A world economy is not a bad thing. That said, I do support my local artists and try to eat local and love my local yarn supplier! However, quality has little to do with where a product is made anymore. There are excellent quality products coming from China and poor quality products in the US. We demand low prices and as long as we do, we need to understand we are part of a world community.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Great Idea!!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yarn made in the USA:

http://brownsheep.com/

http://www.mountaincolors.com/index.html

Go to the WEBS (www.yarn.com) site and search for made-in-USA-yarns. Here's a sample:

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/6A5E42B1-9F67-4211-AFC6-F418D46B0358/productID/EBDF404F-F0FF-4780-8452-AB827EE2F0CA/

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/5B4C8F72-48FC-45D6-A18B-4C6D58A6E33F/productID/DFD6

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/106ECA8A-86A4-46C8-A3E8-DED3B28F6B8D/productID/22A0FCE4-1337-4DBA-B7C7-F28253F68443/

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/1BA10C85-7550-42C2-9DF6-FD675EB90854/productID/8C6A9B15-1101-45D1-829B-84FE15B75543/

https://www.swansislandblankets.com/about/history

American manufacturer and importer of fine yarns:

http://www.berroco.com/about_us.html

http://www.cherryyarn.com/wordpress/about/


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I found on eBay needles sold from San Fransico and another in MN that makes knitting needles.


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

Signature needles are made in Wisconsin.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I always advocate supporting American companies but I will purchase goods from other countries like our neighbor to the north, Canada and European countries. I will also purchase goods from "Fair Trade" countries. Products from China scare me because of recent problems with what their products have been found to contain. Lead paint on toys, lead content in jewelry, chemicals in baby formula, etc..

Yes most of the time the company is American owned and the labor is outsourced to China but I still don't trust it. Even glasses that were given away by fast food places here in the US were found to contain lead, the glasses were manufactured in China.

Lantern Moon needles are made in Vietnam, which is a country that is truly "rebuilding", after being war torn for a great many years. While not an American Company, Lantern Moon is and has been providing jobs for women, in a country that for too long didn't "value" women. I have many of their products and have been well satisfied. 

So yes I do support Brittany, Kollage and other American producers but I will also support foreign companies that put out quality merchandise and are in "Fair Trade" countries.

I will never support companies in countries that utilize child labor or forced/slave labor. Sadly this goes on in a great many countries that have inexpensive textiles - i.e. yarn mills.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I always advocate supporting American companies but I will purchase goods from other countries like our neighbor to the north, Canada and European countries. I will also purchase goods from "Fair Trade" countries. Products from China scare me because of recent problems with what their products have been found to contain. Lead paint on toys, lead content in jewelry, chemicals in baby formula, etc..
> 
> Yes most of the time the company is American owned and the labor is outsourced to China but I still don't trust it. Even glasses that were given away by fast food places here in the US were found to contain lead, the glasses were manufactured in China.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

This a great idea! But I keep forgetting to check items to see where they are made.
Maybe I need a little knitted red, white and blue awareness symbol or ribbon to wear or tie on my purse handle to help me remember.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Google American made products or made in the USA knitting needles and this should bring up mfg. that make these..


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I get the made in the US but I do not want to irritate or offend any members here on KP about needles made in their countries.

Would it be helpful for everybody to chime in on what they think is best in their country- Perhaps other KPers from other countries like US needles. They could state that too.

Just saying.

SEA


----------



## Alcyone (May 23, 2012)

Me too but it is difficult! If not a list of all products made in the USA, at least a list of knitting products. I will never, never, buy yarns made in certain counties like CHina and Turkey.


----------



## Ezzie (May 8, 2011)

The website below is a couple, Sam & Terry Bolton, in Seeley Lake, MT. She has a yarn shop and when Sam retired he started making needles because she couldn't find ones with good points for making lace. I have a lot of his needles. He will also custom make any size you want and in different woods if he can get it. His needles have a lifetime guarantee. 

booksyarnmore.com


----------



## patsyshatsys (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a company in Vermont, Grafton I think that makes needles from local lumber. It starts with a D...Dyko or something like that. There seems to be a short waiting list for them but I understand they are beautiful. I am from VT and will order them soon. I,too, want only US made things and feel we should be supporting local business. I will Google and post the link when I find it.


----------



## patsyshatsys (Aug 17, 2011)

Dyakraft........I think that's the one


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

TexCat said:


> I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> 
> I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).
> 
> ...


This email address is for Dave Shepherd. He is from North Fairfield, Ohio. HE MAKES Knitting Needles and Crochet Hooks, plus other wooden products. He is coming to my craft show on November 17th at the YMCA in Wooster, OH. Send him an email. I have talked with him and he is awesome. I even gave him my order over the phone to bring me some personal items. [email protected]


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Tmkt1998 said:
> 
> 
> > When researching interchangeable circular needles, one factor in my decision to purchase the Denise set was the fact they are made entirely in the US (Virginia). I have been very pleased with them and am glad I could support a US company.
> ...


So that is where yarn comes from. This avartar is too cute.


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello everyone - I live in England and we can get Brittany needles over here. This is the link to their website http://www.brittanyneedles.com/bkdistrib.html so I hope you can find a retailer who will send you some. Knitting is becoming more popular over here and we have no hang ups whether we hand knit, machine knit or dream about learning to knit. More and more shops are selling yarn but often it is made in Turkey. As far buying from American companies then good luck. Everything in England is made in China. I had a trip to Italy and the Italian courier told me that the Chinese move into empty Italian factories, bring in their own workers and materials and make shoes etc. and sell them as "made in Italy" which is sort of true but no Italian has touched them.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I was just talking with my son and mentioned that I saw on here that mag lights are made in the USA. He said why do you think I only buy Mag lights. He just bought a really nice one with LED lights. It was so bright when we were camping last weekend that you could see into the tops of the trees. While we were making smores. I always look at labels hoping to find it made in the USA and will do without while I look to find it made here. Sometimes you just have to give in.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I always advocate supporting American companies but I will purchase goods from other countries like our neighbor to the north, Canada and European countries. I will also purchase goods from "Fair Trade" countries. Products from China scare me because of recent problems with what their products have been found to contain. Lead paint on toys, lead content in jewelry, chemicals in baby formula, etc..
> 
> Yes most of the time the company is American owned and the labor is outsourced to China but I still don't trust it. Even glasses that were given away by fast food places here in the US were found to contain lead, the glasses were manufactured in China.
> 
> ...


I agree. Look at your Alaska wild caught salmon, some packages say in very fine print packaged in China. Remember when we caught them leaving salmon until it was almost rotten and then adding pink coloring and selling it. A lot of the salmon was sold in the US. So watch where your salmon was packaged.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I do like wool from Canada, UK, Scotland, Australia and Norway and most everything made in Europe, and Korea(my SIL is Korean). I will have to check where it is made. China is the one that really bothers me. My favorite magazine is Simply Knitting and there are plenty of web sites. I assumed all made in the UK, Scotland, etc since it is a magazine from the UK.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

SEA said:


> I get the made in the US but I do not want to irritate or offend any members here on KP about needles made in their countries.
> 
> Would it be helpful for everybody to chime in on what they think is best in their country- Perhaps other KPers from other countries like US needles. They could state that too.
> 
> ...


I agree, KP is a "world community" not just U.S. It's all well and good to support local and even national economy, but we should never do this in a manner that would offend members from other nations. Every nation has good and bad, whether it be products, or people.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in total agreement with everyone who like me, feels it is wrong for us to be exporting our jobs to, among other things, a Communist country like China. We are in debt to them in the billions, I understand. They are on the road to owning us, and they surely know it. The makers of the Dyak needles are further up North in Vt than Grafton, perhaps near Lake Champlain. I used to live in Grafton, which is only a few miles from us.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I eagerly buy anything made in Europe (Germany especially), and Japan. Their quality is equal if not better than our in many cases. China and South America not so much.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

Here is a link for needles that are made in California
http://www.spindleshuttleandneedle.com/brbiknne.html


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Brown Sheep Wool Nebraska


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I noticed in the Herschner's catalog there are a lot of yarns Made in the USA. They are trying............
Norma


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I noticed in the Herschner's catalog there are a lot of yarns Made in the USA. They are trying............
Norma


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This has been a great thread. Compiling a list of American made knitting products would be great.


----------



## Nenepat (Feb 28, 2011)

TexCat - I am so glad to read that someone on KP is interested in buying items "Made in the USA". Is any yarn made in the USA? Would support them if I knew.....It seems that all yarns are made in other countries.


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to see a list of products made in the USA.

It is so hard to find, clothes, shoes, anything anymore.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

(quote)Lol everything I make is made in china too, cause I live in a town called china ,Maine 
(quote]

Giggle


----------



## patti8 (Oct 11, 2011)

I just found pants in Lord & Taylor and yes they are made in the USA I was so excited I bought two pair. And yes I had a coupon


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

www.madebyus.com -sorry-can't create a link


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Wonderful idea! I thought I was the only one that wanted to buy only American, now I found three more that brings up the grand total to...wait for it......four. I am sure there are more, at least I hope so. I just don't know who they are. I will be keeping my eye on the list as it grows. Thank you for starting this. Vique.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got a call from someone that I met years ago at one of the medical transcription seminars. The call came out of the blue! She was a vendor at the convention, and she sells these incredible, medical grade, back pillows that have the capability to hold heat for 3 hours or you can place the cold pack in the pouch and have cold for 6 hours. I actually alternate between the 2. She told me yesterday that if someone gets a prescription for her pillow, most insurances will pay for it. It works for me in my office chair, and once I get off I take it with me to the living room and use it when I knit as well. It really makes my arms and shoulders better aligned, and the heat feels fantastic. My arms/shoulders don't hurt as much. I keep my hands warm while I knit, so my whole upper body is in position when I use this pillow.

Anyway, she called to tell me that she finally found a manufacturer in NC of all places that has contracted to make her product. She said that she will be helping to bring a few jobs to this little mountain town, and she feels so good about that. She also wanted to see if I was still interested in selling them. I told her that I would give it a shot, but that I could offer no guarantees.

She said that she has had people with fibromyalgia, repetitive stress injuries, sciatica, lower back pain, as well as arthritis find relief with this pillow. The pillow is called A Better Back, and you can read all about it here:

http://www.abetterback.com/

I feel better about supporting her and trying to sell these pillows for her since she finally has someone that will make them for her in the US.

Here is a YouTube video from the founder:






If anyone is interested in getting one of these pillows, I can give you a better price than you see on the web site. Send me a PM if you would like one to ease your pain when you sit for long hours knitting and crocheting.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Brown Sheep (Mitchell, NE) is the largest yarn mill in the US. While you cannot order directly from them, many on-line retailers carry their line of yarns.

Brown sheep is an interesting place to visit if you ever get the chance. Years ago they owned the sheep too, now they purchase fleece mostly from N. Colorado, send the fleece to be processed in the southern United States and then get back the processed fiber to make yarns. So all of the materials and processing is done right here in the US.

In the fall (should be coming up soon) there is a Fiber Festival in Mitchell, NE and Brown Sheep is one of t he sponsors. During that festival you can go over to Brown Sheep to shop in their mill store (great bargains there year round) and tour the mill.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Don't know if you like square needles, but the Kollage needles are made in the US
> http://www.kollageyarns.com/needles.html


I, too, use Kollage square needles and love them. I'm making Monster High dolls clothes for my granddaughters for Xmas. Am making three of each item and using size 2 needles. THe square needles don't fall out of the stitches and my hands don't hurt -- just finished my 20th item. I highly recommend these needles.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

TexCat said:


> I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> 
> I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only who catalogued her knitting/crocheting tools. We gotta get a life!!!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a post a while ago about Rada knives. They are made in america. My post did not make the newsletter but you can check it here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90011-1.html


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a link to a list of products made in the USA

http://americansworking.com/


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

My lys tries to stock american made a much a possible, Texas made when she can find it. Unfortunately at this time she can't find enough to fill the store. To fill the gap she only deals with "free trade" manufacturers. I'm not exactly sure what that means but at least shes making the effort. She carries the Brittany needles and hooks. I bought my first set of needles a curly of weeks ago and I love them. Not only are they well made but the are pretty too!


----------



## coralynn45 (Oct 13, 2012)

For high quality & surprisingly reasonable prices, I've purchased clothing items from All American Clothing Company. They have a facebook page, though if you Google the name I'm sure their main 'order online' page will come up.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

TexCat-Some of my most favorite needles are made in Seely Lake, Montana by a couple who own the shop Books, Yarn, & More. They are called Montana Mountain Exotics and are just gorgeous, well made, nicely balanced, and have the prettiest finial on top. I have two full sets, one in cocobolo and one in bloodwood. They aren't cheap but you get your money's worth with these needles. If you like metal, I would recommend needles made by Celtic Swan Forge on Lopez Island in Washington State. I have some of their knitting needles as well as sterling silver yarn sewing needles. Also very beautiful and well balanced. Also not cheap but well worth the money. Denise http://www.celticswan.com/knitting.htm http://www.booksyarnmore.com/


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, I am afraid that is why we don't hear from that great design from China who made the most wonderful slippers. Perhaps she was offended. I can't speak for her. But I do miss her imput.


SherryH said:


> SEA said:
> 
> 
> > I get the made in the US but I do not want to irritate or offend any members here on KP about needles made in their countries.
> ...


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Nenepat-Yes, there is yarn made in the US. Brown Sheep is a family owned company in Mitchel, Nebraska. There are others such as Red Heart, Lorna's Laces, most qiviut as well as buffalo (bison) yarn is made here. Not sure but I think at least some of the Lion's Brand is made here. There are several yarn companies in the northeast as well as New Mexico and, of course, we wouldn't want to ignore all the small "mom and pop" cottage industry businesses that raise their own animals and spin and sell their yarn. Denise


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> taznwinston Thank you I understand. I did long ago purchased DP from Brittany. Good needles! Was looking for something new made in America. I'm just trying to keep tabs on American made products. I refuse to support China and some other countries. I have the same problem purchasing yarns. Still checking, finding farms that produce but is expensive. Do know some of Lion Brand yarns are manufactured in USA but not always the quality I want. Just an ongoing search for me.


Hi Sue,

Go to local Alpaca Farms who spin their own yarns and you can find yarns made right here in the good old USA. Also CT Yarn and Wool (http://www.yarnandwool.com/web/) carries a full line of local products and they sell on the web. Many of the yarns they carry are produced right here in CT. They run great sales in their shop but I do not know whether they carry them to the Web site since I can visit the shop when they have a sale. In August they ran a 70% off all in stock yarns....I was like a child in the candy store! Check it out.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

TexCat said:


> I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> 
> I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).
> 
> ...


----------



## mchristian22 (Aug 29, 2012)

That's a great idea to have a go to list...


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

knittingnut214 said:


> I try to find American products as well when I shop...I usually type "made in the USA" in the title, and in the stores, I make sure I read labels...sometimes it is hard to find, and I accept less...but also, if you will notice...a lot of times the american products are "less expensive"


Louet Yarn in made in the US.....I do not think they get all their fibers in the USA but they are made here.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.


Great Idea! Its about time to take our country back!!!
Looking forward to your USA list of products.
A UK list would be great also!!!


----------



## Rose Oreilly Sievers (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Sue:

I just bought a lovely dress "Slinky Brand" on HSN. it is made in America. It was on sale. They sell tops and other products as well.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well TexCat..while you are contemplating...

Read a post I made this year 100% American made Knitting needles ...precision made by a company that makes a surgeons instruments.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72144-1.html

Pricey ..yup...worth the price..especially for my arthritic hands YUP...

I would love a list of American Made Companies for yarn, needles etc...NOT to dis other countries but to keep our fractured economy going..

I hope that helps a bit.

Hugs and God Bless America!

Camilla

btw here is the site addy for Signature Needles:

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/



TexCat said:


> I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> 
> I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

AMEN!



Cheryl Jaeger said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

TexCat, I have an Excel spreadsheet with several pages for different things I like to keep track of. I'm going to add a page for knitting and crocheting tools now. Great idea


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dee my friend,

Try one pair of signature needles and you will never look back or go back to any others...
Especially good for my arthritic hands.

And NO I do not get compensated for singing the praises of these needles (darnit! lol)

Hugs and God Bless to you and hubby hon,

Camilla



DEE DEE said:


> TexCat said:
> 
> 
> > I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey RavinRed...

I am thinking I am allergic to Alpaca...sigh..My hands itch and my nose runs when I knit or crochet with it...

The link you posted is broken???



RavinRed said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > taznwinston Thank you I understand. I did long ago purchased DP from Brittany. Good needles! Was looking for something new made in America. I'm just trying to keep tabs on American made products. I refuse to support China and some other countries. I have the same problem purchasing yarns. Still checking, finding farms that produce but is expensive. Do know some of Lion Brand yarns are manufactured in USA but not always the quality I want. Just an ongoing search for me.
> ...


----------



## Collette (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!! Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> There are a couple of websites that you can search for different products. This is what is shown for crafts.
> http://www.madeinusa.org/nav.cgi?data/craf
> http://madeinusaforever.com/


Thanks for giving us the links, I went to madeinusaforever and found a darling toy for my great grandson for C'mas. I love to find things made here and am always looking. I will shop at these links some more. I also found in the grocery store that the offbrand light bulbs are made in us and are cheaper than name brand - how about that?!
Dot


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

For needles, Twin Birch Products in Siler City, NC:
www.TwinBirchProducts.com

For yarn:

Stony Hill Fiber Arts (www.stonyhillfiberarts.com) for great cottons grown in TX and milled in NC

Kraemer Yarns in Nazareth, PA--factory on Main St.

Shaefer Yarns come from all over, but are dyed in Interlaken, NY

RoseSpring Farm, West Grove, PA--blends of different breeds of sheep from Anita's farm

Windsong Farm, Burdett, NY--yarn from their Cotswold sheep

Bel Canto Alpaca Farm, Trumansburg, NY--yarn from their Huacayas

Empty Pockets Alpaca Farm, Climax, NC: www.EmptyPocketsAlpacas.com-- yarns from their herd

These are some of the ones I know. There are many others. If possible, go to the next nearest fiber festival in your area. We have one every May in Raleigh, NC; this year, almost everyone was a NC vendor. Even the souvenir t-shirts and tote bags were dirt-to-shirt done of cottons grown, processed, and sewn in NC.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, and talk to MJ Packer at Green Mountain Spinnery in Greenwich, NY. She has a mill that cards and spins fleeces for local farmers. She recently started making "Cora" for Tahki Stacy Charles. It's a blend that includes some Corridale sheep from Ithaca, NY.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> There are a couple of websites that you can search for different products. This is what is shown for crafts.
> http://www.madeinusa.org/nav.cgi?data/craf
> http://madeinusaforever.com/


ok here is one more http://www.americansworking.com/


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

[www.madebyus.com][/www.madebyus.com]


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.madebyus.com/


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I shop a lot on Etsy.com. They have beautiful handmade items and patterns. Items are made in the USA, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, and many other countries. If you are not sure of the sources, you can contact the sellers.


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

www.dyakcrafts.com

I think this couple are who you're after. I have their metal interchangable set and am waiting for my wooden DPN set.
These are hand made in the USA, of a high standard, but also quite pricey.

Elaine


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

you might have real trouble with this even though the company might be american the prodicts are usually made somewhere else. we had a guy locally who tried to live for a year on oinly canadian made products he had real trouble with this


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Much of the decorative woods used by artisans come from many different countries.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

The beauty of KP is that it unites people from all over the world who have enthusiasm for Knitting and Crocheting. It is wonderful to see people who join welcomed by people in UK, Scotland, Australia, China, Mexico and Spain, .. . I'm sure no one wants to be snobbish with this conversation, but It might look that way. 

America is having a hard time with this recession, especially small businesses -- But so is the rest of the world. Having products from other countries only widens the market place in choice. My Grand babies enjoy strawberries in January now, not only May. The knitting stores have so many colors, textures, and mixes of colors. The ruffle yarns, and the beaded yarn only make knitting more fun. I'm sure the influence from other countries has inspired a lot of that. Choice is a good thing!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I know Signature needles and the square Kollage needles are both made in the US
Kollage just brought theirs here


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

I have square needles and like them very much. Easier on my arthritic hands and I think stitches stay on needle better.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Well I just bought a few sets of DPN's made by Brittany. Says they are "made in California from sustainably harvested birch". They also have a 5 yr guarantee. They were only $7 a set, which is less than other wooden needles.


That sounds like a good deal to me, and reasonably priced! Please let us know what the quality is, when you use them!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I make NO appologies to ANY nation for wanting American made products...

IF you are on the internet then you are informed about our very UNstable economy, jobs etc..

I LOVE ALL NATIONS...and I support them when needed..but for me and my home it is American Made first all the way..

NO appologies necessary in Arizona!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I make NO appologies to ANY nation for wanting American made products...
> 
> IF you are on the internet then you are informed about our very UNstable economy, jobs etc..
> 
> ...


So right we have to take care of this country first. 
I was at Tuesday Morning the other day and everything I picked up said made in China needless to say I walked out empty handed.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I realize this may be too little- too late, but my husband and I are working towards home-processed, home-spun alpaca yarns for sale after the new year. We purchased about 70 pounds of farm-fresh alpaca blankets (14) in various natural colors this year, as well as second and third cuts with staple lengths up to 14 inches long. As soon as I can get a spinning wheel, I'll be starting production. (posted October 13, 2012)


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

TexCat said:


> I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> 
> I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).
> 
> ...


I mentioned dyakcraft.com as a company making beautiful, quality needles, from several choices of beautiful wood, with a tip and finish perhaps identical to Lantern Moon.

Lantern Moon are made in Vietnam, Dyakcraft.com is base in Vermont. They also offer more choice in woods. I was surprised at how gorgeous the apple wood is, and wished I had known about them sooner as I'd have more of their needles already.

They make them by hand so it takes a bit longer to get them than the cheaper needles, but they are Worth it, even if you have to build your collection 1 or 2 at a time. I think they have a new tool now that's helping their manufacturing procede more quickly. 
I love them! :thumbup:


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> CamillaDesertMouse said:
> 
> 
> > I make NO appologies to ANY nation for wanting American made products...
> ...


that is why i have trouble with Hobby Lobby .90% of their products say Made in china ...i will buy their yarn that comes from Turkey but i pass on their China products


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I make NO appologies to ANY nation for wanting American made products...
> 
> IF you are on the internet then you are informed about our very UNstable economy, jobs etc..
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.


Excellent idea. I'm trying to buy American as much as possible and would use the list you propose.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> I shop a lot on Etsy.com. They have beautiful handmade items and patterns. Items are made in the USA, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, and many other countries. If you are not sure of the sources, you can contact the sellers.


My daughter loves etsy and I just used it for bookplates to use for her baby shower. The woman I dealt with was wonderful. It was a pleasure and it helped a fellow crafter.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

normamckone said:


> I noticed in the Herschner's catalog there are a lot of yarns Made in the USA. They are trying............
> Norma


Your dog is beautiful. We had a doberman when I was a child - she was a wonderful pet.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

tielma said:


> I eagerly buy anything made in Europe (Germany especially), and Japan. Their quality is equal if not better than our in many cases. China and South America not so much.


Ditto.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

dad's funnyface said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.
> ...


That's a great idea! Please add Dyak needles to that list.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Sue, this is an excellent idea. I'm sure there are many of us who are tired of supporting China and other countries as well. This will make me more aware of what I'm buying which I'm already doing with other products. "Made in USA" products are almost always right next to made in China if you look.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I, too, tried to purchase only USA made products during the month of August. I took it on as a challenge from an email I received. My eyes were really opened and I found it almost impossible to purchase only USA products. I found that yarn really comes from a variety of places. One cotton yarn I purchased said the cotton was grown in the USA, but the yarn came from Canada. I purchased a Timex watch for my husband's birthday and the band was from the Philippines while the rest was from China. Where it was assembled, I do not know. I did find a plastic storage container at Ace Hardware that was advertised as made in the USA and I bought 4 of them. I guess you have to look at the big picture being that if you want other countries to purchase American made products, then we should buy theirs. Kind of a reciprical thing. I just wish that not so many products came from China. I am trying to stay away from them as much as possible.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Well said. I totally agree with you. If we want other countries to purchase American made products, we should not have a problem with buying theirs.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Well said. I totally agree with you. If we want other countries to purchase American made products, we should not have a problem with buying theirs.


The problem is that we buy more of theirs and very little of ours is going overseas. I still check where it is made and where it is packaged. I figure Canada is our neighbor and we should be buying from them. They come to the states on vacations and buy but many of the others don't.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.


I am all over this one!
:-D


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > Well said. I totally agree with you. If we want other countries to purchase American made products, we should not have a problem with buying theirs.
> ...


I agree with you, 100%.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I love Brittney needles! I use their DPN almost all of the time. Love them! Yay USA!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Daughter bought me a 24" size 1 Kollage circular needle with the really soft cable. I don't like it, but understand that there is also a firmer cable available. When I contacted Kollage I was told I could exchange mine for a $7 fee. Wasn't worth it financially with postage and the bother of going to the post office. I found that work did not slide well because the cable was so soft it bunched up. I am using mine as a life line so it is not a complete waste.



SueLD said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if you like square needles, but the Kollage needles are made in the US
> ...


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

The place in California sounded interesting but as luck would have it... My worst allergy is Birch. And all the other places you nice ladies mentioned are just a little pricey for me.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Daughter bought me a 24" size 1 Kollage circular needle with the really soft cable. I don't like it, but understand that there is also a firmer cable available. When I contacted Kollage I was told I could exchange mine for a $7 fee. Wasn't worth it financially with postage and the bother of going to the post office. I found that work did not slide well because the cable was so soft it bunched up. I am using mine as a life line so it is not a complete waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a square needle with the stiffer cable. I don't particularly like it either. The yarn didn't slide well on it either.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Hey RavinRed...
> 
> I am thinking I am allergic to Alpaca...sigh..My hands itch and my nose runs when I knit or crochet with it...
> 
> ...


http://www.yarnandwool.com/web/

try it now


----------



## sandra walsh (Jan 22, 2011)

morehouse farms


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

While everyone seems to agree that Chinese imports are costing us jobs (in most of the world), don't be so quick to extoll the virtues of Turkey. Child and forced/slave labor there is horrible.

Please do not tell me that you'd rather see children working in a factory/mill than working in a whore house as someone on another thread told me. Fair trade countries buy from us, pay their workers better wages and treat them better than most of the countries we get "cheap" goods from too.

I realize we live in a "global" economy but with cheap labor so readily available in some countries it's hurting the rest of the world.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> While everyone seems to agree that Chinese imports are costing us jobs (in most of the world), don't be so quick to extoll the virtues of Turkey. Child and forced/slave labor there is horrible.
> 
> Please do not tell me that you'd rather see children working in a factory/mill than working in a whore house as someone on another thread told me. Fair trade countries buy from us, pay their workers better wages and treat them better than most of the countries we get "cheap" goods from too.
> 
> I realize we live in a "global" economy but with cheap labor so readily available in some countries it's hurting the rest of the world.


You're right. I would much prefer American made, but if not, free trade with Canada, UK, Germany and so on is much better than supporting the Chinese or Turkish economies, for more reasons than one, and I have made purchases from those countries who are friendly to the U.S.

I know Lantern Moon needles are made in Vietnam, but they were the only place I knew of to get the needles I love, until I discovered Dyak, made in Vermont. I have not heard of any such treatment of children in Vietnam, but still, if I need additional needles of that type, I will certainly order them from Dyak in Vermont.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

courier770 said:


> While everyone seems to agree that Chinese imports are costing us jobs (in most of the world), don't be so quick to extoll the virtues of Turkey. Child and forced/slave labor there is horrible.
> 
> Please do not tell me that you'd rather see children working in a factory/mill than working in a whore house as someone on another thread told me. Fair trade countries buy from us, pay their workers better wages and treat them better than most of the countries we get "cheap" goods from too.
> 
> I realize we live in a "global" economy but with cheap labor so readily available in some countries it's hurting the rest of the world.


I can't seem to find an understandable list of Fair Trade Countries. Do you know of a coherent list and where to find it? All I could find were lists of Fair Trade Settlements, Communities, etc.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if you like square needles, but the Kollage needles are made in the US
> ...


Sue,
i have a set of dp#3 wooden square needles and i love them. I do lots of small work and they are very comfortable in my hands


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

cathie02664 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Happy said:
> ...


Thank you for your response. Some one else said that she had problems with ease of yarn movement. Sluggish?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

yover8 said:


> Yarn made in the USA:
> 
> http://brownsheep.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks yover8! I've learned some things now about USA manufactured yarn companies. I'm so pleased.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Contentedkyrie said:


> I realize this may be too little- too late, but my husband and I are working towards home-processed, home-spun alpaca yarns for sale after the new year. We purchased about 70 pounds of farm-fresh alpaca blankets (14) in various natural colors this year, as well as second and third cuts with staple lengths up to 14 inches long. As soon as I can get a spinning wheel, I'll be starting production. (posted October 13, 2012)


Let us hear from you when your company is up and running with your new alpaca yarn. Best Wishes with your company & may it bring you joy and success.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think this is a great Idea!!! I think we are all tired of supporting China !!!!i love things made in America.I wont buy any clothes if they say made in China. If you look you can find American made I love this site and all you sweet ladies and gentlemen. You are all so knowledgeable. I hope I spelled that right. Love and God Bless Jodyb83. AND I WAS MADE IN AMERICA LOL


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope I didn't offend anyone. I love all you ladies in othar countries as well. In fact I made a friend in Australia and also one in England. jodyb83


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

SueLD said:


> taznwinston Do know some of Lion Brand yarns are manufactured in USA but not always the quality I want. Just an ongoing search for me.


If you use acrylic yarns, Red Heart has a line of yarns that are made in the USA.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

When I was looking for a yarn swift, I did a lot of checking and decided to order one made in the USA by "The Oregon Woodworker." Here is the website:

http://www.yarnswifts.com/


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

If we take the list to our LYS we can do our manufacturing a lot of good.


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

[www.farmhouseyarns.com][/www.farmhouseyarns.com] wool yarn

[www.madebyus.com][/www.madebyus.com] variety of American made, grown and produced products.


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll try again:
[www.farmhouseyarns.com/joomla/][/farmhouseyarns.com/joomla/]


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure if anyone posted about Denise needles. I'm in Vegas right now and I haven't been able to have much computer time. They have everything made in the USA even the cases that hold your needles and I love them.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

I also try to buy "north american" (I live in both Canada and the USA.) As a product entrepreneur (tempotape) I can tell you that it is not always possible to have products made in the US! After phoning every company that I thought might help me manufacture my product that uses a reusable adhesive I learned that ALL the "US" companies actually have the products made in China...so, I had to do that too - however, I pay more by at least hiring local stay-at-home moms to package them instead of importing already packaged (which would be cheaper!!) ...sometimes it is all we small businesses can do...nice to know others care as well!


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

Good for you and thank you for coming up with a plan to keep it USA!!!


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

www.markdown.com Small businesses in America.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

oannejay said:


> The beauty of KP is that it unites people from all over the world who have enthusiasm for Knitting and Crocheting. It is wonderful to see people who join welcomed by people in UK, Scotland, Australia, China, Mexico and Spain, .. . I'm sure no one wants to be snobbish with this conversation, but It might look that way.
> 
> America is having a hard time with this recession, especially small businesses -- But so is the rest of the world. Having products from other countries only widens the market place in choice. My Grand babies enjoy strawberries in January now, not only May. The knitting stores have so many colors, textures, and mixes of colors. The ruffle yarns, and the beaded yarn only make knitting more fun. I'm sure the influence from other countries has inspired a lot of that. Choice is a good thing!


YES, you are correct. I agree with you. This isn't about NOT endorsing foreign made products at all. This thread is SUPPOSED to be about where people can find local artisans or small business items so that we may continue to purchase locally and support them in this difficult economic time. Please, I hope my KP friends from other areas of the globe are not offended. If any one writes an inapropriate comment I apologize in advance, that is nOT what this thread is for.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

TexCat said:


> I recently read a topic that included a snippet of information about a company in the Northeast of the USA that made knitting needles.
> 
> I am contemplating buying more needles to fill the holes in my tools (believe it or not I created an Excel Spreadsheet with information on my metal, wood, and plastic needle by size and length--LOL).
> 
> ...


Careful Texcat, I live in one of those 'other countries' and support the US.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> OKAY ladies I have a suggestion, and I am serious. I say we start a post,perhaps even this one, and make a list of all USA products. Any type,not only knitting related. That way we CAN have options when we make purchases. I have always said that if people were informed they would make the proper choices as consumers. Since there is no list out there that I am aware of, I say we start one here on KP! We already have 2 companies that make in the US... Brittany and Kollage. Let the listing begin. In fact I am going to start a thread on Main for this running list.


Please Don't. I would hate to leave KP because of this kind of action. We are all in this together. Or should we have separate posts for each country. That'll be quite a few, and the US would lose our custom.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> Note the wait time for the dyakcraft needles, it is 4-8 months.


Or longer. I ordered a set in Sept. last year and still don't have them and no answer as to when I can expect them.

I try to buy and support USA made products but I'm not opposed to buying from some other countries. My list of what countries to avoid, mostly China, Taiwan, Japan and Vietnam, is shorter than those I will buy from.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I think most of us on here just want to support our own country first with the economy the way it is. I also know that for myself I just try to avoid China, because of the recalls that we have had due to hazardous items that have come from there. I also don't want to help countries with dictators who don't help their people no mater how good they have it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Some of the most beautiful hand made items I have seen have been from European countries. Attention to detail and the knowledge that has come from these countries is without a doubt priceless.

A list of US business's to support is an entirely different subject here I believe.
I would love to know the UK products that you reccommend .


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > While everyone seems to agree that Chinese imports are costing us jobs (in most of the world), don't be so quick to extoll the virtues of Turkey. Child and forced/slave labor there is horrible.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes and those needles from Dyak are gorgeous! I hope to purchase some day.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

LeAnn said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > taznwinston Do know some of Lion Brand yarns are manufactured in USA but not always the quality I want. Just an ongoing search for me.
> ...


Thanks for bringing that up Red Heart - USA!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Denise needles! Love mine!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't forget http://www.myfavoritethimble.com for the Blackthorn doublepoint needles of carbon fiber. This company has retooled and is now up and running. Do expect to pay $35.00+ for sets of 5 dpns.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not all Lion Brand yarns are made in the US, in fact very few are. Most of their yarns are made in China or Turkey.

While some acrylic yarns are made here, they are made from imported "fiber"...as in a barrel of petrochemicals. Most cotton yarns - even those produced here, the fiber comes from India or Turkey.

Brown Sheep is the only large, yarn manufacturer in the US, that uses both US fiber sources and US labor to produce their products.


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

farmhouseyarns.com is in the NE USA. Check out the website. Cute stories and large selection. Carol doesn't sell direct but will let you know where to buy her dyed wools.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Well I just bought a few sets of DPN's made by Brittany. Says they are "made in California from sustainably harvested birch". They also have a 5 yr guarantee. They were only $7 a set, which is less than other wooden needles.


Wow, what's their web site?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Brittany has a long standing reputation replacing items years after purchase..a good company with quality products.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Not all Lion Brand yarns are made in the US, in fact very few are. Most of their yarns are made in China or Turkey.
> 
> While some acrylic yarns are made here, they are made from imported "fiber"...as in a barrel of petrochemicals. Most cotton yarns - even those produced here, the fiber comes from India or Turkey.
> 
> Brown Sheep is the only large, yarn manufacturer in the US, that uses both US fiber sources and US labor to produce their products.


Did not know that the yarns LB uses come from out of US...thanks for this info.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

rjhandmade said:


> I think most of us on here just want to support our own country first with the economy the way it is. I also know that for myself I just try to avoid China, because of the recalls that we have had due to hazardous items that have come from there. I also don't want to help countries with dictators who don't help their people no mater how good they have it.


Their dictator in Venezuela is the reason I won't buy Citgo gasoline, I choose not to support him. But I do buy BP on a regular basis, and yes I know it is a British company, not US.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> rjhandmade said:
> 
> 
> > I think most of us on here just want to support our own country first with the economy the way it is. I also know that for myself I just try to avoid China, because of the recalls that we have had due to hazardous items that have come from there. I also don't want to help countries with dictators who don't help their people no mater how good they have it.
> ...


In the U.S., all oil flows through the same pipelines. The gasoline at BP and Citgo comes from U.S. wells. There is no way to tell what wells, and what states, the oil comes from.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I gotta say, we keep hearing bad things about stuff made in other countries, esp. China. Medicine that is really just pieces of cement made to look like the medicine it's supposed to be, children's toys painted with led based paint, and recently there was something about honey. Now I make sure what I buy is made in the USA. Or at least a country that has regulations in place. It's a little scarey!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

LazyBoyFanE said:


> www.markdown.com Small businesses in America.


Thank you for this. Glenn Beck heh? Nice


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Denise needles are made in America, in VA.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

MsJackie said:


> I gotta say, we keep hearing bad things about stuff made in other countries, esp. China. Medicine that is really just pieces of cement made to look like the medicine it's supposed to be, children's toys painted with led based paint, and recently there was something about honey. Now I make sure what I buy is made in the USA. Or at least a country that has regulations in place. It's a little scarey!


Remember the Dog Food? Many brands!


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

You bet! Now on http://www.theblaze.com/radio/# right now on computer- no charge...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

LazyBoyFanE said:


> You bet! Now on http://www.theblaze.com/radio/# right now on computer- no charge...


Oh thank you for that --- I'm listening!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

No guarantees. Just heard about the peanut products recall for made in New Mexico products. Peanut butter sold at many super markets including Trader Joe's and items made with peanuts like those little filled crackers. Your local news outlets should have links to the names of what to beware of.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Are signature needles made in the USA? Also I think Lamb's Pride (Brown sheep Co) wool is made in USA, I use it alot.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

also stitch Diva has Jenkins needles for sale he makes them in his shop in Oregon all types of wood needles in larger sizes and chrochet hooks and tunisun hooks and hairpinlace pieces all from wood from trees fallen already. You can watch a video of his work on UTube.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

luv said:


> also stitch Diva has Jenkins needles for sale he makes them in his shop in Oregon all types of wood needles in larger sizes and chrochet hooks and tunisun hooks and hairpinlace pieces all from wood from trees fallen already. You can watch a video of his work on UTube.


These are costly, but truly wonderful!!!


----------



## rascalor (Dec 14, 2011)

Connecticut Yarn & Wool Company link:
http://www.yarnandwool.com/web/


----------



## lmieux (Oct 15, 2012)

Recently saw mention of wooden needles (handmade & signed) made in Vermont by Tom & Linda Dia(k, l, b, h? not sure of last letter). They are very expensive $140.00 per set; don't know how many are in a set. I'm not sure where I read it, but I was researching the difference between Harmony wooden needles sold by KnitPicks & Dreamz (or Symfonie) needles sold by Knit Pro. Dreamz needles are color coded - each one a separate color, whereas Harmony needles are all multicolored. If you look closely at the Symfonie needles shown at Knit Pro's web site, they are colored the same as Harmony needles. Knit Pro also sells the "purple cord" used by Harmony's interchangeable circular needles; and you can purchase a "16" cord (when in stock) which is NOT offered by Knit Picks except as fixed circular needles. The jury is still out so I intend to call the manufacturer of Knit Pro's to see if I can get a straight answer. Will share the info as soon as available. Truly there's not much difference in price, but I just want to know. Happy Knitting 

PS: I love the straight Harmony needles I have & find the chunky set of 3 Dreamz needles I purchased of good quality -I'm trying to get into circular knitting and want the most versatile type.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Becca said:


> Don't forget http://www.myfavoritethimble.com for the Blackthorn doublepoint needles of carbon fiber. This company has retooled and is now up and running. Do expect to pay $35.00+ for sets of 5 dpns.


Boy, those are nice but SO expensive. A whole set from size 000 to size 4 is $325. I'd love a set of those but guess I'll have to stick to my KnitPick dpns.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Just for information purposes...there is a store in Western NY near Buffalo called Made in America. The owner explained that if a product is at least 50 per cent made in the USA, it can have 'Made in the USA" on it's label. This store carries items that are 100 percent made in the USA. He researches his purchases carefully. It is nice to go there, but sad to see so few products with a true label.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Just for information purposes...there is a store in Western NY near Buffalo called Made in America. The owner explained that if a product is at least 50 per cent made in the USA, it can have 'Made in the USA" on it's label. This store carries items that are 100 percent made in the USA. He researches his purchases carefully. It is nice to go there, but sad to see so few products with a true label.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Yesterday, I was just buying Christmas gifts on Etsy.com. I bought some wonderful made in the U.S.A. wooden toys, plus some great fabric items. Some of the wooden toys listed that they used local wood. Another, commented that a percentage of the products are donated to plant trees. I also have bought lovely wooden toys on Etsy from Canada.

When I buy on Etsy and Ebay, I buy from all over the world.

Did I understand correctly that Canadian Artisans are having a difficult time due to shipping charges?


----------



## LazyBoyFanE (Nov 7, 2011)

www.madebyus.com USA made items- check it out.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > rjhandmade said:
> ...


It's not where the oil _comes_ from, it's where the _profits go!_


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

lmieux said:


> Recently saw mention of wooden needles (handmade & signed) made in Vermont by Tom & Linda Dia(k, l, b, h? not sure of last letter). They are very expensive $140.00 per set; don't know how many are in a set. I'm not sure where I read it, but I was researching the difference between Harmony wooden needles sold by KnitPicks & Dreamz (or Symfonie) needles sold by Knit Pro. Dreamz needles are color coded - each one a separate color, whereas Harmony needles are all multicolored. If you look closely at the Symfonie needles shown at Knit Pro's web site, they are colored the same as Harmony needles. Knit Pro also sells the "purple cord" used by Harmony's interchangeable circular needles; and you can purchase a "16" cord (when in stock) which is NOT offered by Knit Picks except as fixed circular needles. The jury is still out so I intend to call the manufacturer of Knit Pro's to see if I can get a straight answer. Will share the info as soon as available. Truly there's not much difference in price, but I just want to know. Happy Knitting
> 
> PS: I love the straight Harmony needles I have & find the chunky set of 3 Dreamz needles I purchased of good quality -I'm trying to get into circular knitting and want the most versatile type.


KnitPicks and KnitPro are made at the same factory, just packaged under different labels. Harmony = Symphonie. I prefer the multicolored needles over the Dreamz. It would be hard for me to look at orange needles for very long, and while the other solid colors are pretty, I like the variety of the Harmonies, they look different when you turn them different ways.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

if you're looking for yarn, try Newton's Yarn Country. wool is grown in New Zealand but cottons are grown in USA and all twisting and dying is done in California.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

cashgora said:


> if you're looking for yarn, try Newton's Yarn Country. wool is grown in New Zealand but cottons are grown in USA and all twisting and dying is done in California.


Sounds like a marriage made in heaven!


----------



## cpoggas (Jul 11, 2012)

I totally agree with you and I try to do the same with yarn. I was recently in Nova Scotia and all of the yarn stores that I went to supported made in Canada products and the same with those in Nova Scotia. I was looking for a specific yarn and I inquired at one of the stores and was told that they did not carry it because it was not made in Canada (it was made in USA).


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> Becca said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget http://www.myfavoritethimble.com for the Blackthorn doublepoint needles of carbon fiber. This company has retooled and is now up and running. Do expect to pay $35.00+ for sets of 5 dpns.
> ...


What about the color of these needles...all black? A little difficult to be knitting with black or dark yarn, especially in the evening time unless have an OTT or similar light.


----------

